# Still Waiting on Snow



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i got a new blower setup this year.. used it 2 times in december and thats it.. We've had no snow for over a month.. It sure is cold but i am kinda anxious to get to try my blower again....


If i was still paying to have the place plowed.. it would have snowed 15 times by now... now that i'm ready, Where's the Snow!


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*That's how the world works*

Sell it, and the snow will come.eace:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: That's how the world works*



> _Originally posted by Spike _
> *Sell it, and the snow will come.eace: *


If he sells it then he dont want snow:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Bring it to Northern Michigan SJ, we're getting pounded.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm in the same (but cheaper) boat. I bought a new plow, chains and weights this year and we've had 1 lousy snow storm. Damn that Murphy!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnray13 _
> *I'm in the same (but cheaper) boat. I bought a new plow, chains and weights this year and we've had 1 lousy snow storm. Damn that Murphy! *


Hows that saying go buy it and it will snow. No wait or is it buy it and it won't snow:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like we will get out big chance to show off to the neighbors this week. Looks like 6-12" coming my way by wednesday night.

I want a real big storm!!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*leo*

You are a sick man ! Seek professional help or come spend a week with me,you will soon lose this these strange desires for snow to plow or blow.All I want is warmth and green grass.


----------

